# My (new) Nissan GTR R35



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, I've been saving up and the time has come to unleash my funds. I've often admired many cars but only ever desired a few. If I desire them, then I have to do what I can to secure them 

I've looked long and hard into the frightening running costs and whether I had any talent left in my body to handle one.:thumb:

But I've bitten the bullet and bought one. Merc is now up for sale (along with children and kidneys) to make space, so I hope you like


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AnilS said:


> Well, I've been saving up and the time has come to unleash my funds. I've often admired many cars but only ever desired a few. If I desire them, then I have to do what I can to secure them
> 
> I've looked long and hard into the frightening running costs and whether I had any talent left in my body to handle one.:thumb:
> 
> But I've bitten the bullet and bought one. Merc is now up for sale (along with children and kidneys) to make space, so I hope you like


From the match box range? :lol:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got to take the real thing for 4 laps at the w/e as part of my birthday super car experience present, one word...............AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

I know somebody who has just got one of these for real and has already spend a lot to get it to roughly 620bhp but hes pushing for a lot more.

https://www.facebook.com/a1whitey?fref=ts


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Does seem to be missing something significant.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Does seem to be missing something significant.


Who needs to steer?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Who needs to steer?


The Smurf driving it :wave:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Does seem to be missing something significant.


A miniature Rising Power?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DW58 said:


> A miniature Rising Power?


The real one IS miniature.... so I hear..


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> The real one IS miniature.... so I hear..


Ah, so maybe he has a model 350Z then? :lol:

His name isn't Hammond by any chance?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> The real one IS miniature.... so I hear..


Ooh ooh, from experience I needed an electron microscope to find you


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice, great colour choice too


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks.

Yes steering fell off but now back on!:wall:

I was teasing a little 

I bought that model 3 years ago and always wanted one. My son spoted one for sale and my wife bought it as an early 50th Birthday present :argie::argie::argie::argie:






I'm a jammy so and so!

Needs a good clean :buffer: after picking up on Saturday (from local Aston Martin dealer) and enjoying it on Sunday :thumb:

Proper pics to follow. :driver:


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I have your wife please if this is the kind of presents she buys????? Lol.


Awesome gift fella, enjoy it. 😉


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is that a Mercedes SL I can see there?
By the way, jammy sod :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

PugIain said:


> Is that a Mercedes SL I can see there?
> By the way, jammy sod :wave:


Thanks 

Yes, currently SL for sale on AT. BMW stays!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice house, nice cars :thumb: 

Now, all I need is a male equivalent to buy me a vette, iain?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Nice house, nice cars :thumb:
> 
> Now, all I need is a male equivalent to buy me a vette, iain?


You wish 
Apparently me knowing that was a Merc SL in those pictures is "sad". Who knew.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You wish
> Apparently me knowing that was a Merc SL in those pictures is "sad". Who knew.


I didn't wish for you, just for you to buy me a vette :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I didn't wish for you, just for you to buy me a vette :lol:


You've changed your tune Chesney.


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks lovely, white really suits them.
Have read your thread on the GTR forum, so when's she booked in for the re-map?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations buddy. Work hard, play harder!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

One word Mean machine enjoy it buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

isub said:


> Looks lovely, white really suits them.
> Have read your thread on the GTR forum, so when's she booked in for the re-map?


Let me get used to it in std first. Is bad enough that way for me presently! :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

You took it out for a drive yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yes and proceeded to scare the wotsits out of my wife. Oddly, kids loved it. :thumb: 

Genuine supercar performance (been in a few of those) and I love the (marmite) looks.

Not everyones cup of tea but it's so me.

Can't stop staring at it.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice motor.
Matty12345. I've a friend who'll see your friends 620 and raise it to 900 along with getting the whole car lightened at the same time. His car is in just now getting done, it was awesome after he got it upped to 650. Now it'll just be scary


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

AnilS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes steering fell off but now back on!:wall:
> 
> ...


You tested it out with launch control?
You are a lucky man!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, congratulations and respect to your wife!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

whiteclio59 said:


> You tested it out with launch control?
> You are a lucky man!


No. Just getting used to it as is TBH. Also, 2010 models meant limited launches (I believe) but it will be going to Litchfield for a good inspection and check, eventhough Aston Martin sold it to me.:driver:

Yes, I'm very lucky in more ways than one:argie:. Still pinching myself


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Hold the blooming phone, I saw the first post and just thought, oh for crying out loud getting hopes up! 
Then you actually get one as a pressie from your other half.

You jammy **** git


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i have had a drive in one and they are immense !! was chasing a gallardo on track and gaining, but ran out of straight. had the instructor egging me on to race haha you are LUCKY !!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Bet its good on fuel! haha


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoke with 900BHP friend tonight. He has various bits from his up-grade kicking about his garage. Bonnet, rear spoiler, exhaust etc. Exhaust is for s 550 brake. Body panels are black and everything is of a 2012 car.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Love it, and your 530 ain't too shabby either


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheers guys and appreciate the comments.

14 (fun) - 27 (Miss Daisy) mpg


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

thats not bad !! i get 27 out my vxr corsa !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

OK, more pictures. Paint still needs decontaminating and a good clay/polish/wax.

But not bad for a first clean! Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get your steering wheel off to Jim at Royal Steering Wheels and have a Juke Nismo Makeover:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice, I'm wondering, looking at the garage doors can you actually get a car that size into the garage??


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Very nice, I'm wondering, looking at the garage doors can you actually get a car that size into the garage??


lol, I'm wandering when he's going to get a Video up of it, few revs, bit of a drive by, usual YouTube nonsense.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Very nice, I'm wondering, looking at the garage doors can you actually get a car that size into the garage??


This may well be the first car I have owned that may not fit. It's wider than my 5 series.

Measured up so should in theory but will try tomorrow in practise (with neighbours help). Door opening inside might be another challenge!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

asonda said:


> lol, I'm wandering when he's going to get a Video up of it, few revs, bit of a drive by, usual YouTube nonsense.... :thumb:


I'm still getting used to it, so not yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

More pics and lots of screens!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lovely looking engine, 

As for the garage fitting session, try the launch control start on your drive and see what happens. I'm sure it will fit like that.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice car Anil. Love the 5 too on e38 rims?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just looked at those new pictures and I lost my **** when I saw the engine....very niceeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Nice car Anil. Love the 5 too on e38 rims?


Thanks. Yes, E38 rims bored to fit :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Get your steering wheel off to Jim at Royal Steering Wheels and have a Juke Nismo Makeover:


I have to ask, why? 

Oh and now all you need is a pack from switzer


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Because its better than slippy leather when pulling over 1g in corners!

Oh and the latest GTR from nismo comes with the same material/colour/style.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Because its better than slippy leather when pulling over 1g in corners!
> 
> Oh and the latest GTR from nismo comes with the same material/colour/style.


Driving gloves


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL. Cheaper too :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Driving gloves


And shoes, you would look odd picking up the milk from Tesco's (other supermarkets available)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

All joking aside I've just sent a steering wheel of to him to get re-trimmed I'll post up when I have it back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Heard these have really soft paint. How best to deal with it?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Put it in the man cave and love it with wax.

Its white so you will struggle to see swirls if you coat it with something like platinum polish from autosmart or poorboys blackhole (but the light version, forgot its name).

They are really really easy on off products that hide marks that appear on soft paint far too easily.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd either end up crashing that playing with all the screens or end up with a flat battery playing with them in the driveway!! 

FAR too many choices of screens for me, and I'd love one, or even a fast trip in one!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'd either end up crashing that playing with all the screens or end up with a flat battery playing with them in the driveway!!
> 
> FAR too many choices of screens for me, and I'd love one, or even a fast trip in one!!


I nearly did today, playing with the screen whilst driving :driver:

Close call but hear to say all is good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

AnilS said:


> Heard these have really soft paint. How best to deal with it?


Anyone?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Give it to me for a week or two!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Very nice, I'm wondering, looking at the garage doors can you actually get a car that size into the garage??


Well it's in and ready for some detailing! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Fantastic pictures :thumb:

Recent changes in my life have meant that I could be in the market for one of these in 3-6 months. I've been trawling the online ad's for an MY10/11, so seeing all your pictures has really helped 

I'd originally thought of a slightly older R8, but the performance of these cannot be ignored. I went out in a mates one a month or so ago and I was hooked.

That looks a lovely example, godspeed :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

Well look what came to visit!

Another, 2 door, 4 seat, AWD .......

Thoughts on this lovely car (should I swap )?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

GTR over the Ferrari for me 

But i wouldn't say no too either!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

gtr all day long for me also


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is one awesome car !


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

*Nissan GTR (R35) - Honest Review (Make a cup of tea and sit down)*

Firstly, I do not claim to be a professional driver, nor reviewer but I'll do my best to capture the car I've owned for over 2 months presently. Please excuse any grammar moments also.
I have not tracked it nor modified for power. It's a claimed (minimum) 485 bhp from the hand built V6 Twin Turbo. It's feels more than that!

*Standing still (7/10)*
It's a big, wide car. I own a E39 BMW and it's wider than that. It will fit in my garage but you have to be double jointed to get the door open and extract yourself. Helps to have the window down when trying to get out. I'm quite weary down country lanes. Takes a bit of the fun out of driving there to be honest. Very imposing though.
I have yet to see/own a car with so much presence. It has creases and bulges all over the place in the name of aerodynamics. It has a drag coefficient of just 0.26! For a "blocky" car, that's sensational. It looks like it could swallow small animals with that mouth. Love the rear lights. Quite Ferrari esque.
Runflat (Std) Bridgestones on 20" rims. Filled with air NOT Nitrogen as may only be necessary for track use. Guess you'll hear about them shortly! The rims have a smoked anthracite finish and it's lovely at standstill. When in motion (yes, seen them in the reflection of shop windows), they look too dark. I prefer silver finish.
Paint is very soft. Easily swirled but easily corrected. You would not want to do that too many times as it's also quite thin.

*Interior (7/10)*
The quality is decent for a Japanese car but it will not match that of a German rival or meet the expectations of badge snobs. That said, it suits the car well, in a very focused, driver orientated way. Hi tech screens that give all manner of info (some useless), but you really need to focus on the dials in front. The trip computer (dash) is standard fare with Maintenance reminders. Rev counter dominates the main dash and the digital gear position indicator is very nice and big. Really useful when driving with the steering paddles. The front seats are mix of leather and fabric. 2 heater settings from inferno to mild. They are fully electric and standard but no memory setting. That's fine as SWMBO doesn't want to drive it. The driver also has access to move the front passenger seat forward from his seat. Clever.
There is a mix of faux leather to the dash, door cards and rear seats. Also dripping in "plastic" metal. I actually really like it and it's easy to look after. The car is fully loaded with most "extras" standard. The few options I have on this car is the Pearl effect paint and reversing camera. I prefer the beepers on my BMW as reversing aids, as they "see" stuff I can't. 
The Bose (11 speaker) system goes loud, but lacks clarity. Would have expected more than just Bass/Treble controls. Mid range adjustment would have been nice, even a Graphic Equaliser would be a delight. CD/DVD in the dash has a 10GB hard drive so it records your CDs! Quick and easy. USB is in the armrest for track data recording and Music/photos. The sound quality from here is no different from the CD which is odd as I expected it to be worse. Bluetooth for phone and audio. Not tried the audio as yet (no need really) but phone works well. 
SAT NAV is very good. Postcode and touch screen. Basic ergonomics are all good. Nice feature is that the dash moves when you are setting the steering wheel position. Easy to get comfy and feel part of the car.

*Accomodation (6/10)*
Four seater? Leave it out!
My growing teenagers can squeeze in the rear but those behind me will only last 10 miles before complaining. I'm a short **** and they only way of me getting comfy in the driver's seat with my 16 year behind me is that I have to put the steering wheel forward against the dash. My arms are now OK but my legs are a bit crab like. I couldn't tolerate this for more than 10 miles either (I'm 5'6"). The issue is legroom in the rear, not torso or headroom space which is acceptable. Essentially, see it as a 3 seater and it's on the money. The view out is good from the front and the door mirrors are excellent. The rear view is dominated by the spoiler and makes it hard to see out.
The boot is excellent. Large but with a high sill and no ski flap facility. All to keep the car as rigid as possible in the pursuit of handling.

*At Idle (6/10)*
Starter button ON. No old fashioned turn of the key but there is a docking module if you wish to use it. Keyless GO is an odd expression as you need the key in your pocket to go! It fires up angry and then settles to a 1K idle. It's scoffing Premium Unleaded for starters! Car makes all kinds of mechanical and agricultural noises beneath me. Transfer boxes and transmission orchestra is in full voice. Even when you set off in "Auto", it still sounds like it's angry you don't let it of the leach.

*Transmission (4/10 before upgrade, 9/10 after)*
First thing you notice, is how "kangerooey" the gearbox is. It's blooming awful. At traffic lights, you look like a learner driver on the virgin lesson. Not good at all. Also, at uphill traffic lights, the car rolls backwards. No hill holder feature and even though the gearbox is similar to my wifes' Gold GTI (DSG), that doesn't roll back. Hell, even my old Tiptronic in the BMW is better.
I shelled out £300 to Litchfield and had the 2012 gearbox software upgrade. None of the above issues happen now. Worth every penny.
Gearshifts are smooth and appropriate in Auto. Manual paddle shift is very good and responsive. This, with the toggle switches on the dash console set to Normal (middle setting).
With Transmission in Race mode, this car takes on a very hard edge. It snaps down two gear instead of one on some changes and the response is explosive. You are always in the sweet spot for power and torque. Set to Snow and it's much lazier. I leave it normal most of the time and drive in Auto mode. However, if I feel the urge for Race, it feels like I have another 30 bhp at my disposal.

*Handling (9/10) and Ride (5/10)*
It is simply astonishing in the dry. It changes direction of a house fly, totally belying its 1,800kg kerb weight. Those runflats are semi slicks and yield very little. There is simply no give in the suspension in Normal mode. I can't bear to think what Race is like but it's simply unusable on the road. On bumpy roads, you cannot get the power down and the traction control system kicks in, slowing you down. Utterly pointless.
It tramlines like crazy, following any and every rut in the road. I have to set the Suspension in Comfort mode. Call it "Less hard" really. It's just about tolerable, and you can get the power down. This is by far, the most obvious flaw in this car. As a result, there are interior noises and rattles that my 11 year old BMW has yet to discover.
Where the handling is sensational and catches me and other road users out with how much speed you can carry into/out of bends, it starts to warp your mind. When I get into my BMW, I could easy have "an off"! The poor girl doesn't know what's hit it. And when you do discover slip, rather than back off, apply a little gas and the AWD system helps you out. This car does not drive itself. It is very much an interactive drivers' car.
In the wet. Beware. It likes to aquaplane. Nearly caught me out a few weeks ago and the car would have been toast. Again, these Bridgestones do not help. Lots of owner's switch to Michelin Pilot Super sports. You get a huge improvement in wet weather grip AND ride comfort (they are non runflat). This will be my next change once the OEM tyres are spent.

*Performance (11/10. Yes you read it right!)*
This is other wordly. It is shockingly fast and stable. End of.
Leave the transmission in Race, use the paddles to the shift indicator on the dash to the 6500 rpm redline and be prepared to have all notion of speed recalibrated. Where I know there are straight roads, it finds bends in them! You approach at what you thought were mild bends and they are now sharp and unforgiving.
It is proper LOL fast, but you can't since you are too busy trying to draw your next breath. I didn't realise this straight away but when I'm gunning it, I'm leaving fingerprints in the leather steering wheel. I have driven fast cars before but this is really is on another planet.
Factor in a Stage 1 power boost for just £1k and you now have a 575 bhp beast at your disposal. I cannot begin to think why you would want to do that. Seeks ride in one ……………….

*Running Costs (8/10)*
If you are considering one of these, this isn't much of a factor. I'm averaging 21 mpg in mixed driving. 27mpg on a motorway stint. Tyres will be £1k a set and maybe will last 10K miles. It has 433 lbft of torque so the rears take some punishment. This is, predominately a RWD car so the rears will wear quicker. The fronts run an aggressive camber so wear on the inner edges when the outer edge looks fine. You have to get the tyres done at the right place, as they are super stiff and difficult to remove and fit.
Servicing outside of the Nissan High Performance Centre is very reasonable at a good Indy like Litchfield. Aftermarket warranties are also available. The older the car, the more they cost. Bit like life insurance then.

*Refinement (7/10)*
I'm spoilt by my E39. Then you have to remember how chalk and cheese they are. At motorway speeds, the refinement isn't good, having to shout to have a conversation most of the time. Doesn't help I'm slightly deaf though. As already mentioned, there are noises from the interior I wouldn't expect in a youngish car. But it's the nature of the beast.

*Summary*
If you want one, and can afford it, nothing else will do.
The sheer road presence and it's status means onlookers stare. So far, all complimentary, and from all age brackets. Therefore you end up driving slowly so they can check it out. Poseur or what?
It is a proper car and if on your "tick list", then get one. It is an astonishing piece of motoring engineering. Some say it's not a Supercar. I beg to differ.
There is one problem. Once you have ticked this box, where do you go next?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Keep the GTR

Never liked the FF that much, a Ferrari should look more special than that (even though its supposed to be practical) A Panemera Does a better job at Practicality vs Handling/Speed.

Good review of the GTR.

The last time I went in a proper fast car was a 996 Turbo X50 kit (480bhp) and I too thought the suspension on that was far far too hard for road use. But I suppose they have to calibrate for high speed Track and Road driving.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice write up Anil of a car that quite a few would love to own.

Kev


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed on the ride quality, its poor, sport or comfort does very little. If your running the Dunlops then MPSS will really help ten fold. Litchfields suspension set up is pricey but the best. MY11 set up is a very good compromise.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You must keep the gtr.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice informative review that , thanks 

I followed one out of London today in my M3. Sounded incredible and when we hit the dual -carriageway i was shocked how it launched itself down the road. Mega mega quick so i understand your comment about the performance. Looks stunning in white too


----------

